# "Camping" advice



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I'm posting this here because I think its where I can get the most ideas. And I need advice quickly. 

I'm not much of a camper (been there, done that and I don't find it a fun thing to do) but I'm facing a 4 day 3 night outing (in about a week). Now I have a dome tent in storage I could dig out but I was thinking. . .

My son uses a twin sized air mattress for his normal bed and I have a short wheel base pick up truck with a tool box in the bed (which may have to come out). What I'm thinking is to put the air mattress in the bed and rig a blue tarp over it. Now that would work fine as long as it doesn't rain. What I need are some ideas on how I could rig the system up so if it did rain I could get into the bed, shut the tail gate and have the tarp stay outside the bed AND not able to be blown up by the wind.

So what toughs do ya'll have for supporting the tarp? I've thought about maybe making an arched PVC pipe frame to stick in the stake pockets but being a short bed it only has two sets (one front, one rear), 2X4's laid across (make it kinda short, pipe stuck down between the bed and cab with a rope to make a slope down to the tailgate, a combination of the behind the cab pipe and supports in the stake pockets. 

Also how about allowing me access but keeping the rain out? The only thing I have came up with is bungees and I really don't know if that would work.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm. on each side of the bed of the truck, perhaps an L shaped pipe...low at the front and attached, high end at the back, and attached. Tarp over the whole thing, and bungied to the base of the truck on the sides. It would look rather like a tonneau cover that was raised at the back end. Tailgate down, you can go in and out. Tailgate up, and you're snug and water resistant. (obviously you have a flap on the tailgate end that you secure, as well. 

Or, pick up one of those small dome tents (or dig yours out) and put it up INSIDE the bed of the truck. (I've done that in swampy areas). Just make sure you're on a bit of a slant so any water that comes down from the sky will go out the tailgate, and not into your tent floor.


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

Now, THIS is actually something that I know about!

You don't, by any chance, have a small step ladder? Have you measured the truck bed to see if the matress will fit with the gate closed?

If so, I would place the matress to the side, take a step ladder and use it to "tent" your tarp and then use bungies to secure the four corners to the outside of your truck bed. It would be slightly uneven as the ladder would have to sit to one sit of the bed a little, but it would allow you space to keep all of your gear nice and dry. It would also allow you to fold down the ladder and pull your tarp tight to secure your gear if you'll be leaving your "site" to hike, etc.

Something to think about... I don't know where you are camping, but you're looking at being 2-3 feet off the ground AND on an air matress. I'd either find some type of substance to use as a heat boundry over the matress... or would make sure I had a lower degree sleeping bag if you are in a location that still gets chilly at night. I NEVER camp well if my sleeping arrangements are too cold.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with all the free or nearly free toppers around look for a topper 

wood , you make standard stock pannels for your truck then put a brace across the back at the top then a ridge pole front to back put your tarp over and lash it down 

you could do it more like a green house , yes you only have 2 stake pockets but whos to say you don't run a 2x4 between them then atach the pvc to them every 2 feet 


the next biggest question is do you have to be able to drive with it on and how fast


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Lilbitof4 said:


> Now, THIS is actually something that I know about!
> 
> You don't, by any chance, have a small step ladder? Have you measured the truck bed to see if the matress will fit with the gate closed?


The smallest ladder I have is 6' and I haven't measured anything yet. I was just 'volunteered' for the trip. That's what happens when people find out you can cook.




Lilbitof4 said:


> If so, I would place the matress to the side, take a step ladder and use it to "tent" your tarp and then use bungies to secure the four corners to the outside of your truck bed. It would be slightly uneven as the ladder would have to sit to one sit of the bed a little, but it would allow you space to keep all of your gear nice and dry. It would also allow you to fold down the ladder and pull your tarp tight to secure your gear if you'll be leaving your "site" to hike, etc.


I'm not worried about my gear. All my stuff will be stored in the cab. All I'm worried about is ME staying dry. I've discovered as your bones get older they don't like water as much.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> with all the free or nearly free toppers around look for a topper
> 
> wood , you make standard stock pannels for your truck then put a brace across the back at the top then a ridge pole front to back put your tarp over and lash it down
> 
> ...


Think more of pitching a tent than building a camper shell. Something quick and easy and temporary.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you want it fairly open air but incase of rain it keeps any rain falling down or at a slight angle off , but not protection form a driving sideways rain , or am i thinking even a driving sideways rain with 30 mile an hour winds


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My dad built a wood frame from 2X4s once and put on the back of his pickup and put a tarp over it. He drove all the way from TX to CA like that.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Do the seats in your truck recline?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ya know, you can jerry-rig a plastic tent, but I really don't think you're gonna be happy with the crackling sound that tarp will make in even the slighest breeze. Plus, it is likely gonna be dripping with condensation on the inside.

My advice is to shell out a few bucks and buy something that you'll be able to use....maybe even in a bug out situation. For instance, on Ebay is this Dome tent that is made to fit in the back of a pick up bed - even a short bed - for $49.95 plus shipping. Just another option to consider.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd knock together a wooden A-frame that can be lifted into the bed of the truck, wrap an oversized tarp around it and under it after getting to the destination.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ya know, you can jerry-rig a plastic tent, but I really don't think you're gonna be happy with the crackling sound that tarp will make in even the slighest breeze. Plus, it is likely gonna be dripping with condensation on the inside.


I second this.. With just a tarp if it rains you will be wet, If not you will be wet. I used to camp a lot. Before moving to the mountains. 

Best thing is a cap. Beg or borrow and get one. They go on and off easily. It will keep you dry but be vented enough to keep you dry.

Next best is a tent like Cabin suggested.

Last and best is if it isn't raining. Sleep under the stars. I did that in all seasons in the bed of my pickup. High and dry. Better than a tent really. No dampness. Course the last time I did that I was in my mid- twenties.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've got one of the tents that fits the back of the pickup somewhere in my garage. I think it was about $40 or $50.

You could always cross the PVC pipe over the bed of the truck. One end in the hole in the back and the other in the hole in front on the opposite side. Then shorter pieces across the front and the back and you'd have a good solid frame.

Most of the newer woven tarps leak if they get any pools of water anywhere on them. They aren't all that waterproof.

Myself, I'd use the dome tent I already had and buy myself one of those neoprene camping pads to sleep on. An air mattress would be a real pain. How are you going to blow it up?

If you decide on the tent, be sure to set it up, make sure all the parts are there and there are no holes in it before you leave for your trip.

I love camping. But I can amuse myself for hours by hiking around and taking photos. On a 4 day trip, I might take some water colors with me. I also love the sitting around the campfire with friends. Smell of pine trees; 2 thumbs up!


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

You could always make a hoop frame with pvc pipe, tie some braces between them, and cover it with a tarp. Leave the tarp hanging over the tailgate and tie some rocks or bottles of water to the bottom of the tarp so the wind doesn't blow it around too much. 
I used to camp a lot in the back of my truck, but I have a camper shell and a nice thick foam bed for sleeping in it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a tarp these days is 15-20 dollars some wood and your at 40 in a hurry , heck most any thing and your at 40 dollars in a hurry , so yeah you wanted to know the tarp way but i still think a cap is the best solution you can pick up a decent one for 50 bucks if not free or borrowed a few clamps and its on there is no set up take down just turn the latch and drive the ari mattress can stay inflated and everything.


you said you volenteered for this trip , can you tell us what kind of trip it is , mission trip or to pick somthing or some one up , will there be other people with you

remember setting up in the rain will still stink no matter what solution you use if you can't just hop in when your done driving , and even here some insects are comming out your not going to be happy with a tarp if you can't keep the bugs out 

and if you have been driving in the rain all day what good is a tarp going to do you if the bed is already soaked


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Got a feed store close by? go get one wire cattle panel, and tuck it in the bed of the truck above the wheel wells..... it will not be high enough you can stand up in it but close depending on how tall you are. you can travel down the highway with it like this and it wont go anywhere, but if you think it will you can always tie it down.

throw a tarp over it and use some rubber snubbers stretched out to hook under the truck bed/box.... use 550 para cord to tie it off the back in a rain fly styling, and if you want then use a "tent pole" to extend the tarp out so you can sit under the end of it, take yer shoes off and crawl into the bed..... you can also tie off a smaller tarp as an end cover if you so choose.

cattle panel $20-25.00 here [price may vary in other parts of the world, cheap blue tarp size 10x12 or 12 x 16-20 about $15.00 give or take, pack of rubber snubbers at a truck stop $10-15.00 for a large assortment of numerous pieces.... 550 para cord $5.00 or similar small rope or if you can find a animal owner even use good ole plastic baling twine! I would make a few wood tent stakes for tying off the rope to, but you can also buy a pack of 4 tent stakes for a couple bucks..... plastic or metal they wont last very long if you pound them into any rocky ground!

Yeah it costs a little, but you can use the cattle panel for a trellis or cold frame green house later in the year too!!! with a little plastic for the cover.... or chicken "tractor" or dog house, or???? even a fence panel!

William
Idaho


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

When it is chilly or cold air mattresses really suck the warm right out of you. I put a couple moving blankets over mine, then a comforter or foam pad. You can also put a hobo mat under it...... also known as newspapers. to insulate the mattress from the ground or pickup bed.If it is predicted to be above the rated temp of your sleeping bag, just built a quick frame of some sort and put a tarp over it. Leave airflow so you don't create your own rain inside.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes you want/need more blankets under you than on top . . .for this case of putting the air mat on the steel truck bed.
I have seen those pickup bed dome tents that CF mentioned . .really neat........... 
A truck cap is a really good idea.........


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd go get that tent out of storage and see how well it fits in the bed of your pick up!

Much cheaper and simpler than buying/making anything else.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Well it looks like I'll have to go tent hunting. Thanks for the ideas anyway.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

watcher said:


> Well it looks like I'll have to go tent hunting. Thanks for the ideas anyway.


I loved all the ideas given...but for the sake of the folks who you'll be camping with, I say find a cap, or a truck tent so you have a more enjoyable camp experience ( and thus will be more likely to go again) and ...you'll ahem...be much more enjoyable to be around, if you've had a decent night's sleep.

Hardcore, under the stars/on the ground is not a great way to break back into camping, leastways not here in the American jungle also known as Appalachia. You'll hear voles tunneling under your ground cover, and have spiders walking over your face, beetles in your hair. Kinda kills that decent night's sleep thing...in late June anyway. Ask me how I know this ( and I wasn't new to camping at all).
I second the _insulation under you_ comments... Even if the temps were 70 degrees overnight you'd go hypothermic if not insulated underneath.

-scrt crk


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I was looking a Dick's sporting goods online last night and see they have quite a few nice 3 season tents at decent prices, they also have a really neat canopy i would love to see closer but at $250.00 i wont buy one sight unseen for now no matter how neat it looks with its dome style poles. it would make a nice extension to cook under too for those less than perfect days, though ive got by with a couple of longer limbs and a blue tarp used as a dining fly/cooking shelter many times

William
Idaho


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Rent an enclosed U-Haul trailer and you'll have a warm dry place to sleep


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like you already made a decision, but if that doesn't work out for some reason, I agree with the people who say look for a truck cap. You can probably find one on craigslist for $50, use it for a week, and sell it on craigslist for $50.


----------

